# Free Bees



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Looks good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks cool. can't wait to see how it works out for you.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

That's great! Let us know if they make it, and how they do next summer!


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting that. Very Cool.


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

deknow said:


> This is a colony in Sterling, MA that was cut down by the power company that we collected today:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Dean.Ramona/FreeBees
> 
> deknow


----------------------
Wow...that looks like it was quite an experience. Good luck with the bees....looking forward to learning how they over-winter.


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

What did you do with the tree at home? You mentioned getting it off the truck and standing it up. Great pictures. One of the best bee catches ever. Especially like seeing the tree floating through the air!


----------



## Randall Clark (Oct 29, 2009)

I am starting beekeeping this very way. I currently have a colony that is still in the log I got earlier this fall. They were utilizing a 2 inch diameter knot hole to enter/exit the log. I just took the log home, plugged the hollow end with a board and placed a hive box with a hole in the bottom board over the knot hole that was facing up when I laid the log down. They now use the hive box to enter and exit, and I can feed them however I like inside of the box. They are doing great, even though the comb is not oriented the way it originally was with the tree standing upright. 

I would suggest leaving them in the tree until spring by modifying that big hole in the side of the tree and placing a hive box over it, then transfer them in the spring. Good Luck, and thanks for the photos.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Great score Dean.

I just hope there's no OSHA inspectors/beekeepers on this site.I see at least half a doz violations.

Don't mean to be a party pooper.

Jack
CT Lic.Arborist


----------

